# Redfish On!!Its raining Bull Reds



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

*Redfish On!!Part 3:Its raining Bull Reds*

Well I told myself sunday morning the 17th, I was going to fish for the spanish, the flounder, the pompano, alot of options but once again couldnt stay away from the big reds on the beach.Also my friend from work wanted to get in on the action so I was guide for the day.We got there around 11 AM too late for the Pomps so it was all Redfish.Started out strong got our first two Bulls within an hour, we both had one on the board but for some reason the grass/seaweed got incredibly thick, everytime we reeled in, it was just a gob of junk.The seaweed made it really incredibly hard to fish and then low tide came around.After a couple hours we moved and I found a spot not so affected by the seaweed.I got one more on the board, then somehow we missed two, and at the end of the day last shot buzzer we got a double hook up, on our final bait, he wanted to leave and I wouldnt allow it, one more cast I said.15 minutes later one rod went off, after fighting the red for a minute the other rod went off.Five on the board isnt bad considering that seaweed so Im not gonna complain but if it wasnt for that I know we wouldve had more on.


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

Bait??


----------



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah thats another thing we didnt have live sand fleas, the Reds like them live.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

how big where those reds? They look way outside of slot size...

i catch a lot on the other end, maybe 10 inches on average


----------



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

there all over 34 inches, my fish fry is sadly on hold.Cant keep any Redfish over 27 inches so there all catch and release


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

wow....

I would not know what to do with one of those.... I have fished for reds all my life and have never caught one big enough to keep, much less too big to keep. 

Have great luck offshore for all the other fish we all love, but reds are just a huge hole in my experience. Never caught a nice size red and never caught a gator trout....

guess that's my excuse to keep on fishing!! Congrats on some really cool catches and pics...


----------



## tenkayx (Apr 4, 2011)

No doubt you'll catch one at some point, o bent hook he got away!!, jking you'll get him, the reds are still around the pass, take a shot around pickens, thanks though took a hiatus from fishing good to be back


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Same story at the Navarre pier... This was one of 5 we caught Wednesday! We were floating cigar minnows (fishing for kings) if you let the bait sink very much.... A bull would grab it!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Congrats .....Nice Reds Boys :thumbup:


----------



## DmAcK (Apr 13, 2011)

*Redfish!!!*

Nice redfish guy's it looks like you were on the gulf side leading out to Ft Pickens? I've had incredible luck out in that area for red's and sharks. Especially at the point about a 1/4 mile left of the Ft. Pickens fishing pier. Almost every red we caught out there was over size between 30-38 inches. Usually used cigar minnows finger mullet or 3-4 inch gulp. Good luck on future trips and hope to see you out there!:whip::thumbup::gun_bandana:


----------

